# Scariest Moments With Your Nexus....



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So today while at work I was walking around playing on my phone and I sort of tripped over my feet and my phone went flying onto a cold, hard, rock floor. I was certain that the frame was cracked or worse, the screen. Picked it up dusted it off, and luckily there are some very minor scuffs on the corners but nothing too bad. Well, first thing I did was go to a Verizon store and pick up a case and am just glad that nothing worse happened due to my case ignorance.

So what other bad situations have you put your phone in that made you almost wet yourself?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's see, the scariest situation I've ever run into was when DT left!


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

A couple hours after getting the phone. I rooted and tried flashing Pete's 4.0.2 --> Screen of death. CWM could not find or mount any system folders.
I restores to stock and flashed the same ROM without a problem









Only closely followed by:


cvbcbcmv said:


> Let's see, the scariest situation I've ever run into was when DT left!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Son picked it up and threw it at the fireplace. Idk who's more mature anymore (me or the one year old) after the fit I had.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Had something lock up requiring a battery pull. Pulled the battery, put it back in, and it wouldn't power on. Gave it a few seconds and tried again - nada. Pulled the battery a second time and it still wouldn't turn on. Started getting scared, pulled it one more time just for the halibut and bam, it booted up just fine! I was certain I was paying insurance $100 for another Nexus...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm super OCD when it comes to my phone. I never take the case off unless I'm at home wrapped in a blanket wiping my phone off with a freshly dried Fruit of the Loom T-shirt. Crazy? Yes! But the G-Nex is a helluva drug!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Last night my wife washed my nexus. Were talking spin cycle and everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Shaving this morning when I bumped it off the counter on accident and it almost landed in the toilet. Like bounced on the toilet seat then fell to the ground and not the water

Now that I think about it I did the same thing to my droid 2 about a year ago. Maybe I shouldn't leave my phones on the counter while I shave

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Last night my wife washed my nexus. Were talking spin cycle and everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Is the poor thing dead?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

whezzel said:


> Shaving this morning when I bumped it off the counter on accident and it almost landed in the toilet. Like bounced on the toilet seat then fell to the ground and not the water
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Talk about lucky lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrmule0000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Still Hot grease on it while cooking.. Any closer and it would have fried the earpiece!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

whezzel said:


> Shaving this morning when I bumped it off the counter on accident and it almost landed in the toilet. Like bounced on the toilet seat then fell to the ground and not the water
> 
> Now that I think about it I did the same thing to my droid 2 about a year ago. Maybe I shouldn't leave my phones on the counter while I shave
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I specifically close the lid whenever the Nexus is in the building.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

While pulling the cord trying to start a snowblower it flew out of my pocket. Bounced on the concrete garage floor and slid to a stop. It survived with a scratch on the plastic by the USB connection.

As it was bouncing I could have cried...


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Dropped it in the kitchen but slowed the fall with my foot. When I accidently flashed a GSM Rom on my lte and phone locked up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Crazy? Yes! But the G-Nex is a helluva drug!


I LOL'd so hard at your name and that!


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

When I dropped $687 on it in the first place.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Walking dog and he decided he was incredibly interested in something. Pulled me super hard and Mr. Nexus flew out of my hand. Luckily I am a ninja and caught it no problem. Unfortunately I am not a ninja so it was pure luck.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I was at work and I had it in my hoodie pocket for some reason and it fell out. Coincidentally I had started to walk and my foot was in the perfect place to slow its fall so it very lightly touched the ground. Not a single scratch.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

When it rains it pours just dropped it again from waist high on to concrete and the cover came off. Knicks on all four corners now but can't really tell with case on. Still no scratches what so ever on the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Still don't have a car mount so I leave it on my passenger seat. So when I picked up a plastic bag off my seat it caught it and dropped it on blacktop. A nice gouge out of the back and the battery cover popped off.

Man I miss my HTC phones' rubbery coating, they never got scuff marks. So the case goes back on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Only dropped mine once on the bathroom floor. Of course it had a case on it so no scuffs. My otter box came in the next day. Too much of an investment to run naked. The hybrid case is pretty thin and adds a good level of protection. Since it came out of the box within a minute a case was on it. And a screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I had taken my case off for the weekend (yes every weekend my nexus loses the suit and takes it easy lol) and went for a quick drive to Wendy's. Well it was in the cupholder and I accelerated and it flew to between my seat rails and center console.. of course it was wedged tight with the screen against metal rail. I flipped out. I got it out and no scuffs or anything.

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had some problems with mine,

I get this error "sim card removed please re insert and restart" so I loose service until I pull the sim card and re insert it...this has only happened 3 times...I've had a few random reboots as well...

today I got a new problem....just about ten minutes ago, I opened Facebook and as soon as it loaded my news feed the screen froze, it was completely unresponsive I had to pull the battery...that is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

droidrage729 said:


> I had taken my case off for the weekend (yes every weekend my nexus loses the suit and takes it easy lol) and went for a quick drive to Wendy's. Well it was in the cupholder and I accelerated and it flew to between my seat rails and center console.. of course it was wedged tight with the screen against metal rail. I flipped out. I got it out and no scuffs or anything.
> 
> Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


I also let my Nexus go naked on the weekends lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Godrik1210 said:


> Last night my wife washed my nexus. Were talking spin cycle and everything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Rough!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Went to flash a rom and a kernel when I first got it, only two files on my internal SD. Rom was 4.0.2 and kernel was 4.0.3. And as we all know USB mounting in cwr doesn't work. Wiped system, flashed both, rebooted and sat on the splash screen. After a few minutes of horror i came to my senses. Fastboot saved my life.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought my Nexus after my Bionic was stuck in fastboot; I spent 2 days trying to get it to boot. After I fixed the Bionic, my wife said "Oh good, now I can have your Nexus!"

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, since this is my first android phone. When I rooted it, that was scary. When I flashed my first rom, that was scary. The same thing for the kernel. But, above all, when I went to my brothers apartment, started drinking, and he decides to throw my phone in its case onto the carpeted floor hard... It was fine, case broke, so I returned it to Best Buy. Had a few choice words for my bro though.... drinking's a great sport.


----------



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Last night my wife washed my nexus. Were talking spin cycle and everything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> ...


Surprisingly no after a full wash cycle and spin dry it powered up fine. This is one heavy duty phone. : )

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

When the Verizon guy was handling it in the store the day I bought it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> When the Verizon guy was handling it in the store the day I bought it.


 I told them I didn't want it taken out of the box.. Of course I couldn't wait opened it in the car :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cebosound (Dec 28, 2011)

a couple weeks ago i decided to give "Set CPU" a go. messed with the settings too much. the next day the phone worked fine, until it shutoff around 5pm. wouldn't come back on. battery pull didn't work, etc.... i thought i cooked the phone or the battery. i was really freaking out. ... but after some google searching, i found a solution. .... i ended up having to charge the battery (even though i couldn't see the battery charging because no light or anything), then i put the battery in while holding the power button; this got the phone to come on ... then i got my setting back to good. ............. no problems since. ...........

But this scared the $h*t out of me. lol


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> I LOL'd so hard at your name and that!


Why thank you my good Android fan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I dropped mine down a whole flight of steps on Sunday. Scared me so bad but only got a few dings on the case.

It also fell out of my pocket while I was jumping around playing guitar. Luckily I didnt step on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

It wasn't with the gnex, but over the summer I dropped my Fascinate in the toilet while I was playing Mario Cart 64 haha...it booted up fine, but the radio was broken. Had to pay $100 for a new one.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Shortly after reading this thread grabbed my phone and unplugged from wall to plug it into different outlet. Wire snagged on the desk and sent the phone spinning out of my hand straight to the floor. Thank you otterbox, thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

When I almost got the DROID RAZR instead.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> It wasn't with the gnex, but over the summer I dropped my Fascinate in the toilet while I was playing Mario Cart 64 haha...it booted up fine, but the radio was broken. Had to pay $100 for a new one.


Dropped it in the toilet while playing Mario kart? Haha wtf

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

After soft bricking my fascinate more times than I can remember, I'm not really afraid of getting flash happy on my new genex. But my otter box and xo skin should be here in a couple days because I'm a clutz and this phone WILL get dropped.

That moment when you drop your phone and time stops as you watch it fall are the worst haha.

One time ...
I was going down my garage stairs and slipped with it in my hand. Landed almost face first because I wouldn't let the phone hit the concrete lol. Jacked up my leg and partially tore a ligament in my foot, but my fascinate was unscathed.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Screen of death freaked me out, has happened once.

And I dropped it on the bathroom floor once, landed on the bottom where the charger plugs in, luckily no marks left on it. Freaked me out, I've been trying to be super careful with it till my case comes in the mail. Supposed to arrive tomorrow thankfully.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Everytime my boss calls me into work early is the scariest moments ever

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> It wasn't with the gnex, but over the summer I dropped my Fascinate in the toilet while I was playing Mario Cart 64 haha...it booted up fine, but the radio was broken. Had to pay $100 for a new one.


Mario Kart? In the toilet, you say? I'm not... How did you... Never mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Mario Kart? In the toilet, you say? I'm not... How did you... Never mind.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's as bad as it sounds hahaha


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Within the first week it dropped 4 times all above waist level. I got OCD about it and took it back for a new one, as soon as I got it home my 2 year old picked it up and threw it on the floor....I give up.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Scariest moment has to be when I dropped it in the street and the ups guy almost ran it over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Let's see, the scariest situation I've ever run into was when DT left!


The second scariest moment was over 3 days when my previous galaxy nexus went into a bootloop and NEVER came out. I tried every thing I possibly could to get it out, nothing worked.


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Bought the phone outright, got home, unlocked bootloader, flashed CWR, flashed the root/su package. Started the restart, got nervous and thought it was in a bootloop (it wasn't - remember you need to leave it alone for like 10 minutes for the first time), pulled tha battery (not the best idea), and now was actually in a bootloop. I was so excited that I couldn't think straight and it took me like 30 minutes to remember that I could go into clockwork recovery to clear cache and try again. I think I took 10 years of my life off when I bootlooped it less than 5 minutes out of the box. I know I'm flash happy, but this was a little extreme.


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Everytime my boss calls me into work early is the scariest moments ever
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol, can relate to that! Boss always ruins my time with my Nexus!

Scariest for me was when I went to the Verizon store to buy my Nexus. Verizon Rep opened the box, inserted the sim card, tried to put the back on and dropped the phone. Screen cracked and my heart sank, but before I could say anything the rep was very apologetic and rushed in the back for a new phone.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I shattered a MT4G about a year ago, and ever since then I've obsessively careful any time I pull my phone out of my pocket. Haven't dropped one since then! I can't bare to put a chunky case on my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaos2flo (Sep 6, 2011)

Godrik1210 said:


> Surprisingly no after a full wash cycle and spin dry it powered up fine. This is one heavy duty phone. : )
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


Dude and you didn't go buy the lottery right away???


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

When I discovered my nexus has minor scratches on the screen and had no idea how they got there as I treat this thing like a newborn baby..... Will vzw give me a new one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Frostbyrne said:


> When I discovered my nexus has minor scratches on the screen and had no idea how they got there as I treat this thing like a newborn baby..... Will vzw give me a new one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 no.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

bawb3 said:


> One time ...
> I was going down my garage stairs and slipped with it in my hand. Landed almost face first because I wouldn't let the phone hit the concrete lol. Jacked up my leg and partially tore a ligament in my foot, but my fascinate was unscathed.


I slipped going up the stairs with my fascinate in my hand, reacted faster than i could think and it helped break my fall... Had a nice crack in the screen, but i think the zagg kept it from being any worse.

Couldn't bring myself to investigate the damage for ten minutes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Scariest moment? Was getting my first bill. $220?!?! and that was with my 20% employee discount from work.

Also, had it in my shirt pocket when i jumped out of a big work truck. Saw it floating mid air in front of my face as i was jumping down to the sidewalk, it felt like super slow motion. it bounecd twice and slid about 6 ft across concrete. Oh and it happened in front of about 5-6 random co workers. Emberrasing to say the least! Luckily it only scratched the case.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

A couple of days after I got it I was getting out of my car and I heard something hit the ground. I looked down to see my brand new GNexus face down on the pavement. Now my girlfriend had just dropped her Droid 2 on a tile floor a month earlier and had cracked the screen really badly so I was thinking I was going to be looking at a spider web on my phone. But I picked it up and there wasn't a scratch on it.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

richarad said:


> Bought the phone outright, got home, unlocked bootloader, flashed CWR, flashed the root/su package. Started the restart, got nervous and thought it was in a bootloop (it wasn't - remember you need to leave it alone for like 10 minutes for the first time), pulled tha battery (not the best idea), and now was actually in a bootloop. I was so excited that I couldn't think straight and it took me like 30 minutes to remember that I could go into clockwork recovery to clear cache and try again. I think I took 10 years of my life off when I bootlooped it less than 5 minutes out of the box. I know I'm flash happy, but this was a little extreme.


THIS. I was having a nervous breakdown at that point.

Basically same story, but i brought my laptop







. Unlocked it in the car outside the vzw store lol. Got anxious, battery got pulled. I shat a brick when it bootlooped. Oh god just thinking about it i get all freaked out. The car suddenly got wicked hot, the walls (or doors) were closing in on me, and my new toy was broken within 3 minutes of getting it. Took me a while to pull myself together and start looking online. I didn't have CWR and ended up relocking the bootloader, then unlocking and leaving it on the ride home. Booted by the time i got home. Still sucks i could't go tease the VZW employees. XD


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> Shortly after reading this thread grabbed my phone and unplugged from wall to plug it into different outlet. Wire snagged on the desk and sent the phone spinning out of my hand straight to the floor. Thank you otterbox, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Been there. That's how i shattered the screen on my TBolt. Now im wicked careful with anything plugged into my nexus, but typically its never plugged in, as i have the Spare battery charger... oh, and now i am forcing myself to use a case. As i just wont be able to stand cracking my nexus.


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

I think I got all of you topped!!!!

Day one I had my nexus in my pocket. I had sweatpants on which had very shallow pockets. I was going pretty fast and my phone decided to jump outta my pocket! So it was waist high while moving on a skateboard to solid concrete! The bottom was pretty scratched but screen was fine! It definitely took my breath though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

mmtoman said:


> I think I got all of you topped!!!!
> 
> Day one I had my nexus in my pocket. I had sweatpants on which had very shallow pockets. I was going pretty fast and my phone decided to jump outta my pocket! So it was waist high while moving on a skateboard to solid concrete! The bottom was pretty scratched but screen was fine! It definitely took my breath though!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Skateboard bro??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Clockwork scares the shit out of me! Something it jumps like crazy selecting and when you select, seems like it hangs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Scariest moment was when my 2 year old cousin shot me with a water gun hit just bellow the pocket with my phone.



gearsofwar said:


> Clockwork scares the shit out of me! Something it jumps like crazy selecting and when you select, seems like it hangs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Try the touchscreen enabled clockwork recovery no jump and the touchscreen works.


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

I was Undervolting too low. It crashed and booted 30 times for an hour straight. It booted when superuser allowed setcpu access while starting. I only had 5-10 sec to make a move at a time, every time it started up, to make adjustments. All good now and know the UV limits

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

When the vzw rep said that my brand new out of the box defective nexus would not be replaced because I had the rootzwiki app and claimed that voided my warranty.

Sent from my Gnex via tapatalk.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

foister82 said:


> When the vzw rep said that my brand new out of the box defective nexus would not be replaced because I had the rootzwiki app and claimed that voided my warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex via tapatalk.


it looks like the su icon a bit he probably thought that's what it was lol what a spaz I'd be pissed I'm assuming they eventually replaced it after they learned it was just an app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Skateboard bro??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You already know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

My scariest moment was when I had just got the Galaxy Nexus about a week before it came out. I soft bricked it, created a thread on here that blew up with amazing people helping me, then ended up sending it to b16 to get fixed. They ended up fixing it while I waited for the actual release date lol


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Had a moment just today.

I'm a psychologist and I work with very challenging adolescents - specifically I work at a residential facility for kids with severe behavior and emotional problems. The kids I work with are literally institutionalized. Today I was meeting one-on-one with a particularly tough 15-year-old girl who is prone to fits of rage. Something happened during our session that she didn't like and she began picking up anything and everything she could get her hands on in my office and throwing it at the wall or smashing it on the ground. My phone also happened to be sitting on my desk. While I was waiting for the crisis team to finally arrive to assist me I was praying she didn't grab my phone and smash it into 1000 pieces. Somehow she managed to ruin just about everything BUT my phone. She never even touched it. I thought for sure I'd either be reactivating my D1 or trying to explain to my wife the extra $650 charge on our next bill. I got lucky. Too bad I can't say the same for the laptop, office phone, picture frames, and chair that used to be in my office.


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

scariest moment had to be when i flashed a rom and everything when fine. i rebooted. no service. rebooted. no service. flashed a new rom. rebooted. no service. battery pull.... SERVICE! haha


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

The night before New Years eve I went out drinking with some friends, blacked out, and lost my phone in a town/state I had never been in before. Also lost all my friends that night and got a ride from the State Trooper Taxi Service. I had got the phone on release day, so I had it for about 14-15 days at this point, needless to say I was none to happy with myself. But lady luck was on my side the next day when my friend got a call from someone saying that they had my phone. Turns out that I left it in a cab, and it was a very attractive girl with a lovely rack that got in the cab after us and picked it up. Score.​
I guess mine was more of a scary moment "without" my nexus.​


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

I actually managed to go 4 days without rooting... But when I did, I soft bricked like 3 times! Had to reflash factory image 2 times but finally got it... Freaked out for the 4 hrs I was at this... Then, the next day, I droped at a buddys house while I was getting up from the futon and it hit the frame... Has a small ding on the bottom bezel, almost dead center... Kills me everytime...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha. So true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I flashed a kernel and my gnex started acting weird so I turned it off to reboot into recovery and my phone wouldn't come back on. I had to pull the battery to get it to turn back on.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

first time i rooted the gnex was the first time i rooted an android device. it went smooth. then i messed up when flashing my first rom. didn't wipe. and got the boot loop.

next scary moment was a day after flashing the new radios, my 3g went out for like 6 hours. then magically came back. that was a crazy 6 hours. luckily I didn't do anything to try and fix it, as i've heard reflashing the same baseband again can brick a device.

haven't had any physical scariness with it yet. been in the defender case since the first week i got it.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

My 1 yr old nephew thought it would be funny to run around without a diaper then all of a sudden take a shit on the couch right where my phone was. LOL! I actually couldn't stop laughing cause it wasn't even my couch.









Thank god for potty training.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Reading this makes me want to wrap my phone in bubble wrap. I've caught it in mid-air before it was about to plunge into the toilet. Ninja! Dam upper pockets lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I was trying out some new kernels, and after install... the phone started boot looping, fine. Battery pull. Then I tried a lower OC of the same kernel, started up, began "upgrading"... froze, shut off and wouldn't come back on. I pulled the battery... but now there's this odd aromatic smell... not your typical burnt electronics smell... but close enough that I freaked. It took 3 battery pulls to get back into recovery and upon re-installing the original kernel I had been running... all was well. But damn... that smell... ugh... haha.. no more kernels for me foe a WHILE.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Scariest moment was when I thought I couldn't enter recovery and adb wouldn't recognize my phone. This was of course after I took an arrow to my knee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

